# honda GC160 stalls out



## dougplace (Jul 25, 2006)

My honda GC160 powered pressure washer will not run. It starts but cuts out after about 10 seconds. I have disassembled the carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner. I have not re-built the carb. I also replaced the fuel pump thinking that was the problem but no luck.
When it starts it sounds geat before it cuts out like it's not getting fuel.
Any suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

A good carb cleaning is a soak in carb cleaner and blow out with compressed air through every tiny little hole..... how did you clean it?


----------



## dougplace (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the spray carb cleaner. I sprayed the cleaner in all the holes, took the bowl off sprayed and blew out eveything with compressed air.
Although it seems to run strong before it dies, I'm putting in a new plug, draining the gas to replace with fresh and seeing where that takes me. I want to check the gas tank to see if there is a fuel filter or screen that might be plugged...


----------



## tgold4321 (Jun 2, 2008)

*excell/Honda gc160 Pressure washer Stalls out*

I have the same problem and have been the same route of cleaning the carb. Today was extreamly frustrating. I bought my washer in April 06. I used it in 06 and it worked fine. In 07 I used it one time and it worked fine. This year I have used it 2 times so far and it starts fine and runs good for about 10 min and will then stall. I can get it to start but I have to apply a little choke to keep it running under a load. 
Did you find the cause of your running and stalling problem ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check your fuel cap for a possible plugged vent, not allowing air to enter the fuel tank and creating a vacuum after a short run time.


----------

